# Find of the Day: 1979 Iltis Type 183 "Ur-ur quattro" on Phoenix, AZ Craigslist



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Given we were so captivated by * Audi Tradition's Volkswagen Iltis we tested recently in Mont Tremblant *, we ran a quick search for examples of the Jeep currently for sale. Result: We found just one after a quick search of the usual places. Like we said... rare, but not impossible to find.

This standard issue army green example has been listed on the Phoenix area Craigslist. It's a '79 with 1.7-liter engine, removable doors included (important because they're not in the lone pic). Follow the jump below to the original link for contact information. Asking price is $7500.

* Original Listing*


----------

